# NETBIOS name resolution?



## Imanol (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone done it? it seems it isn't possible at the moment but maybe I checked the wrong sources...

If it isn't possible, I'd like to set up a local DNS server so I can ping all my machines by their hostname (I have 2~ windows machines, 2 debian boxes, 1 freeBSD server).

For the DNS part, is there any good tutorial to do it? I tried to lookup some documentation but it was quite difficult for me to understand...

Thanks for your attention.


----------

